# help!!!! multiple x trail issues



## mkdon (Sep 25, 2019)

hi guys

i got a 2015 x trail and yesterday whilst on a long motorway journey i got a system fault message saying the start/stop system is faulty. i also straight after got the engine management light, triangle, forward emergency braking and esp lights. ive been told all could be due to a weak or fault battery. does anyone know how to fix? i have a full nissan service history and last serviced only a few months ago. somebody help me!!!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well, the easiest thing would be to try a known good battery. But it should not be a big deal or very expensive to have your battery and alternator tested.


----------



## mkdon (Sep 25, 2019)

thanks for the reply,

i took it to local garage to stick on diagnostics, it showed up as abs fault but nothing specific, could be sensor or pump or anythin


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

If you do a search here or go through the X trail section you will find a number of posts about the abs system. If you want you can read about it in the service manual.








2006 Nissan X-Trail PDF Owner's Manuals






ownersmanuals2.com





Not all garages can read the abs codes to know which sensor is defective. Its a good idea to check the connectors for corrosion, or wiring issue. Its probably just one sensor that is bad. It will also stop your ability to use AWD as that system uses the ABS sensors as well. Hope you can get it fixed soon.


----------



## mkdon (Sep 25, 2019)

Will do. Had the rac guy check it out too on his diagnostic machine. I had error codes. The car drives in limp mode. Will I need a new sensor or should a service fix it. The air filter is filthy and found clumps of dirt in pipe


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Ouch in terms of all the faults but watch the video above. You will need to resolve the P error codes before fixing any abs issues. If you just bought it can you either return it or have the seller pay for some of the repairs? Because by the looks of things you have numerous issues that go beyond a clogged air filter. I would have thought it was driving like crap, and you would have noticed prior to buying it. I assume you paid a fair bit as its only a 2015


----------



## mkdon (Sep 25, 2019)

Yes i did. I bought privately and during test drive it was fine. It was only two hours (of 6) the light appeared. Drove perfectly till then and now short local driving its fine just on mway its sluggish. Taking to mechanic tomorrow to investigate further. Nissan only serviced it in Feb and motd last month. I wonder if they be kind enough to do free check as it's only been few months


----------

